# San Pedro or Caye Caulker Belixe please help



## cheers (Apr 19, 2006)

We are planing to spend a week at either Amberquise or Caye Caulker to enjoy snorkeling and swiming. Is one better than the other? What about going from the beach instead of a tour ? How do the prices compare ? Thanks for your help.


----------



## rtasket (Apr 20, 2006)

I can't speak for Caye Caulker, but I did visit and scuba dive from Ambergris Key in 1990. I island has developed extensively since then (at the time quite rustic, regular power outages, etc.). As I recall, the beach water adjacent to our accomodations had a "dirty" bottom, that is to say, it was covered with sea weed. The diving, however, was great. We took a charter boat to Ho Chan (sp?) Marine Park and also took a canyon dive. The tide wasn't right for the Marine Park, but the canyon dive was great. Good luck.


----------



## elaine (Apr 21, 2006)

we stayed at ramon's village in 1005 and loved it at San Pedro.  You have to take a boat to snorkel--but we are tlaking paying $10-20 for a fishing boat to take you out from shore for an hour or so.  WE also went to caye calker--more remote and less restuarants, etc., but still fine.  San Pedro has some great places to eat--elvi's is frequented by celebrities.


----------



## elaine (Apr 21, 2006)

*ooops---meant 1995*

_____________


----------



## limey (Apr 22, 2006)

Staying south off the cut we felt was the way to go no big deal going into town.
Rent a bike from Joe's he's the cheapest.
Dont be put off by the sea grass, it's a great place to explore. Rent a sea kyack and look for the sandy areas inside the reef you'll find smaller nurse sharks all kind of rays and in the grass it's self really big star fish.
Use Tanisha tours for your jungle trips Lamini was really good as was the cave tubbing and zip linning, little pricey but thats what vacation is about.
San Pedro seems over built but we didn't find it crowded at all ,and after a few days would start to see people from the dive boats and so on in the street and was always given a smile or wave.
If you like to fish and have small ones take a drop line and hooks ,weights and so on you can get bait in just about any store walk to the end of any pier and fish the kids loved it had a blast watching the fish hit there bait, was cool to see the big rays slide over the grass towards the pier.

Didn't Visit Cay Caulker but heard it was very quiet and great snorkelling.
PS don't miss the croc feeding starts about 4.30 everyday.


----------



## kennedy (Apr 26, 2006)

We just spent just over a week in Belize this last February.  We split our time between San Pedro and San Ingico (in the Mayan Ruin) area on the Western highway.  San Pedro was great.  You will have to take a boat to do any diving, but two tank dives, including the tour, dive master and equipment (BC and skins) were only about $40.  Snorking also required going out on a tour boat to get to the reef areas, but again it was not very expensive.  We only went to Caye Caulker once for a few hours.  It is much less developed and more laid back.  That is not to say that San Pedro is not laid back, it is just a bit more developed.  In San Pedro, we rented a golf cart (it is the transportation mode of choice as I would guess that almost all rent golf carts), which allowed us to get aroundf the island easily.  

We also really enjoyed our 4 days in San Ingico.  Our family enjoyed the Mayan Ruin sites much more than we anticipated.  They really are truley amazing.  We also did the zip line and cave tubing tours that are in that area, and a spent a lot of time hiking and enjoying the wilderness areas. 

All members of our family, my wife and I, along with two adult kids (18 and 21) consider this Belize vacation to be the top vacation our family has ever taken.  The two areas were truely diverse and gave the feel of two differing vacations (one water based and the other wilderness based).


----------

